# Newly redesigned track in Jackson NJ.... Close to NY, PA, & DE.



## iknowjoe (Nov 18, 2008)

Check out our website.

http://www.jacksonrcracing.com/

We offer Touring, Oval, and Off-Road racing on site.


----------

